

Ask HN: Moonlighting on a startup? Could you use an incubator like this? - yakto

According to this recent poll http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2179696, the largest proportion of us here are "working on a project on the side."<p>I'm included in that group, and as I'm working on my new thing nights and weekends, I'm thinking of also starting up a new kind of incubator that would cater to entrepreneurs like myself.<p>This "incubator for hackers with day jobs" could provide 1) anonymity, so employers don't find out what you're doing before you're ready to jump ship; 2) hosting and IT infrastructure ready-to-go; 3) accounting systems plus accountant ready to go, including payment systems; 4) legal umbrella ready to go to shield your from personal liability wrt your product; 5) moral support - it's hard to find folks to talk to when you're trying to remain "stealthy" and keep your day job; and 6) a network of like-minded hackers.<p>Would an incubator like this appeal to you? What might it be worth to you (cash and/or equity)? What other features might be important to you?<p>If I get enough interest, I could get something started in a few weeks. Interested to hear any and all feedback, even "that's the stupidest idea ever!"
======
mbowcock
Where are you looking to set this up?

Has anyone ever considered a virtual incubator? I think the biggest con to
something like that is the loss of face to face interaction with others. But
considering that more and more startups are getting there start in areas where
a traditional incubator may not be available. It may be a groups best option
to get access to some those resources.

~~~
yakto
I'm in the SOMA neighborhood of San Francisco, but was thinking of making this
"virtual" since it's catering to moonlighters who already have a desk during
the day.

------
codeslush
Here's my input for each of your points:

1\. Anonymity: I guess, but not sold.

2\. Hosting & IT Infrastructure: Isn't this largely a thing of the past? Could
you really offer hosting and such cheaper than the likes of Heroku/GoDaddy/the
like?

3\. How many start-ups, in the mode you speak of, "need" this? Hey, having an
accountant ready to go is great, but most certainly you'll be charging extra
for that? Payment systems are also something that has become easier and easier
to implement.

4\. Legal Umbrella: For me, this is the scary one! How am I going to get that
umbrella without giving something major up in return? This is something I'm
already working on...right? So why give it to someone else? Now, maybe
offering up a GOOD set of standard docs and/or legal services to get ME setup
with my own protection would be something worth considering.

5\. Moral Support - Can't argue with that. I get a heck of a lot of it right
here on HN though! What would be better would be skill augmentation! I suck at
graphic design/visual stuff and I equally suck at bizdev/marketing - and I
would gladly trade some of my coding skills for someone to help me on the
stuff at which I suck.

6\. Solidly supplied by HN users, but can never get enough! This has a
stronger impact in a "non-virtual" setup where you work next to these like
minded individuals "x" number of nights a week.

Sounds like a negative response, but you asked if it would appeal to me and
unfortunately, in this case, with the parameters described, I don't think it
would. But I'm just one voice and wish you the best.

------
emrahyalaz
Yakto, sounds like only 1 and 4 set you apart from other incubators for
hackers. And I feel 1 could be addressed by using an alias until you're ready
to jump ship. So, not enough differentiation for "w/ day job" niche. AND I
feel the seed idea has something to it. There is tension and pain there.
Perhaps develop points 7-n?

